
Nonlinearity Breeds Contempt (2013) [video] - vo2maxer
https://youtu.be/C6eX6KaSBjc
======
closeparen
This does an excellent job of talking about mathematical concepts in a way
that I can understand as a not-mathematically-inclined person, without
devolving into meaningless baby-talk like a newspaper article. Bravo.

